
Rise of Ad-Blocking Software Threatens Online Revenue - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/31/business/international/smartphone-ad-blocking-software-mobile.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
smt88
No. Irresponsible ad networks threaten online revenue. We're only doing what
we've been forced to do to make the web safer and usable.

------
bediger4000
I own my computers, and I will determine what software runs on them. You guys
cannot mandate that and retain any legitimacy.

